# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  هذيان وبراءة من الحب أيام المدرسة

## هذيان

سأجعل فيض قلمي ينقل لكم طرائف حصلت لي أيام المدرسة
والجدير بالذكر
ذكر مواقفي مع براءة من الحب
طبعا براءة لاتربطني بها صلة القرابة فقط ( أبنة خالي )
بل هي زميلتي في الدراسة وصديقتي أيضا ولي الفخر
لا أطيل عليكم 
سأذكر لكم بعض من المواقف وأتمنى أن تنال أعجابكم

.....في أيام الثانوية 
في الصف الأول ثانوي ضغط المواد كما تعلمون  :med: 
بعدها أنتقلنا من هذه الدوامة إلى الراحة في الصف الثاني ثانوي
طبعا براءة لازم تعوض
مسكت ثاني ثانوي نوم في الحصة  :sleep: 
طبعا في حصة العربي
لأن المعلمة مو شئ
إذا ماكانت براءة نايمة
نجلس نسولف ونضحك هذا إذا ماأكلنا  :cheesy: 
في يوم من الأيام أنصدمنا  بقباء المعلمة اللامعقول :weird: 
حيث قالت 
( سأجمع الدفاتر فجأه يوم الأثنين )
شلون تجي الفجأه ؟  :huuh: 
خلاص مافي مجال نسكت من الضحك إلا بعد نصف ساعة  :deh: 
............. نكمل ...........
وفي يوم آخرتشرح المعلمة درس الجملة الأعتراضيه
والجملة الأعتراضية مثلا
الملك عبدالله ( حفظه الله ) بذل جهودة في توسيع المسجد الحرام
شنهو تتوقعون من براءة ؟؟؟
طبعا براءةتتصف بالهوء والخجل   :embarrest: 
بس هذا مايمنعها من الشقاوة   :wink: 
كانت عندنا صديقة ثالثة 
فوكلتها براءة بالأجابة على المثل الذي طلبتة المعلمة
قالت يالله قومي وقولي
جاءت معلمتي ( أعانني الله عليها ) تشرح الدرس
طبعا الصديقة الثالثة قبلت الوكالة وأحرجت المعلمة  :in_love: 

.... بعدها أنتقلنا إلى الصف الثالث ثانوي
براءة متفوقة فما بالكم في الصف ثالث ثانوي
نتفت شعرها من المذاكرة  :angry: 
تبحلق في الكتاب بشكل غير طبيعي
بس تذاكر مافي مجال تعطينا وجه
وإذا عندها سالفة ماتفوتها
تقول لي أحين بذاكر بعدين بقولك سالفة
أنا أقول طيب قولي كلمة وحدة عشان ماتنسين
تقول مثلا موقف مع أختي
شوفوا القساوة شلون وأنا أجلس أنتظر السالفة
.... براءة مزعجة بعض الشئ
تردد الأسئلة كل يوم
شعري عدل ؟؟؟
شكلي عدل ؟؟؟
وإذا جاوبنا ماتصدق
المراية 24 ساعة قدامها 
طبعا أنا والصديقة الثالثة مانتحمل نجلس في الفصل
مابين الحصص لازم نفر المدرسة فر
قومي يابراءة تمشي ويانا
ترد تقول لا لا أنا ماحب أحد يهزأني
وبعدين ليش أخلي نفسي في هالموقف
ومره من الحنة عليها قالت يالله بقوم
طلعنا وإذا بالإدرية أمسكتنا
الله أكبر يابراءة
تقول للإدارية
أستاذة أنا ماعليه منهم أنا أول مره أطلع
صدقيني أول مره
 .................... ذكرت لكم بعض المواقف أتمنى أن تنال أعجابكم ................

----------


## بشارة خير

ضحكتني شقاوتكم في المدرسه . اني كنت في المدرسة زي براءة جالسة في الفصل وماسكة الكتاب اذاكر  وكل الفصل زيي  ما يتركوا الكتاب من ايدهم . جابوا لنا حالة هستيرية من المذاكرة . بس كانت بعض الطالبات عندهن شقاوة تعطي الفصل بعض المرح والبهارت .

----------


## بو العز

هههههههههههههههههههههوالله ضحـــكتيونيصج مشاغبين احنا اجلازيدمنكمتحياتي.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد ذكريات المدرسة حليوه مره 

يسلموا هذيان خيو على هيك مواقف حلوه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هههههههههههههههه*



*الله على مواقف المدرسة..مافي زيها...*



* ذكريات جميلة تُخلد مابقي الدهر*


*>>>الله على الخلط عامي + فصحى* 



*بس بجد الذكريات روعة...*



*الله يخليكم لبعض يارب ...*



*وتذكروا لنا مواقف أخرى...*



*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*


*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## نُون

اوووو
يبدو أن هذيان تاقت لأن اذكرها بجنونها أيام الدراسة 
[ فضحتيني  :sad2:  يادوووبة ] <<< اهئ  :closedeyes:  اهئ ،،،
_ أنا صرت أنتف شعري أجل  :seif: _

مادمتِ عدتِ بالذاكرة نحو الوراء ..
سأعود معكِ لأرافق جنونكِ ،،،

هل تذكرين عندما تقفين للإجابة على سؤال ما ...
كيف يكون شكلكِ ؟؟
تعابير وجهكِ لا توصف << اذا كنتِ مطنشة و طاح السؤال عليك مثل المطر  :bleh:  
و حركة يدكِ التي لا تتراجعين عنها [ تضعينها في إحدى جيبيك و تقلبينها يمنةً و يسرى  :wacko: ] 
<< لا حووول وياك اهبطي شوووي  :shiny: 


أما تقليدكِ لبعض المعلمات فهذا أمر آخر ..
هل تذكرين معلمة الجغرافيا عندما كانت واقفة إحدى المرات ،،
و نهضتِ امام الجميع لتقلديها و أنتِ تقولين :
[ لا تناقشين ياماما ] << أشك أن وقتها كان بخاطرها طراق توجهه لك  :clap: 


أما المذاكرة ..
فحدث و لا حرج ،،
هذيان و ما أدراك ما هذيان ..
تعشق الراحة جداً ،،
و دائماً تكرر [ أنا ما أحب أتعب نفسي  :noworry:  << يعني احنا اللي نحب  :amuse:  ، 
و تقول : متى ما قالت لي نفسي خلاص وقفي أقفل الكتاب على طووول  :walla:  << ياعيني على اللي تسمع الكلام  :weird: ]


اذكر أنكِ إذا جهلتِ إجابة ما في مادة التوحيد ، تقفين أمام المعلمة 
[ البغيضة ، صاحبة الحواجب المقطبة دوماً ]
و تسردين عليها شرحاً وافياً و يزيد ،
على أمل أن تقتنع هي  :sleep: ،
و على أمل أن تحصلي انتِ على درجةٍ واحدة منها  :mad:  ،،،
[ هي تقول كذا و انتي تقولين لا كذا و طووول الوقت كذا و كذا 
<< و داخل قلبك تدعين بلييز صفر لا لا  :rocket:  ]


أما البارحة فقد فجرتِ أذني من سردكِ اللامتناهي ...
حتى قالت لكِ أمكِ [ عمتي ] بكل هدوء :
_ هذيان براءة جنبك _ << قصدها عمتي قصري على تيار صوتك شوووي  :deh: 


آخر موقف كان البارحة ...

( كنا نتناقش في أمر ما ، قالت عمتي _ أم هذيان _ لهذيان :
ذنبك على جنبك ،
هذيان بكل برود تلتفت على كلا جانبيها لتقول :
[ وينه ذنبي ، ما أشوفه  :wavetowel2: ]


طبعاً هذيان صديقة طفولتي الرائعة ،
و رفيقة عمري طوال 19 سنة ..
تلازمنا في كل شيء و تجادلنا و عدنا ، بكينا معاً قليلاً ، و ضحكنا معاً كثيراً ،
خرجنا معاً لكل مكان ، مرحنا في طفولتنا و حتى الآن 
لا نزال نمارس أصنافاً شتى من الجنون و المرح ،،


هذيان ،،
[ فضايح مقبولة منك ، معليش  :noworry: ]

شكراً لأنكِ ارجعتِ لذاكرتي طعمها ،،،

C.U

----------


## رنيم الحب

شكلكـــــم خطيريـن مـرررة 
بس بجد أيام الدراسة جميلة وذكرياتها تخلد 
وأنا كنت مشاكسة ولي مواقف طريفة مع المدرسات والطالبات 
ولو أجمع تلك المواقف لألفت الكتب .. 
رغم أني كنت متفوقة ,, لكن لاأتخلى عن الحركات الجانبية 
لكنني كنت محبوبة .. 
لكنها أيـام لاتعوض .. وذكريات لاتنسى ..
يسلمــووو خيتووو .. 
لقد رسمتي ابتسامة على وجهـي من طرافة المواقف 
ولاحرمنا الله منك ..
تحيـاااتي القلبية الممزوجة بالود..
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## مريم المقدسة

صدق ايام الدراسة ما فية مثلها
واهى احلى ايام عمر البنت
اى واللة على الايام الحلوة 
تحياتى لك اختى العزيزة على هيك موضوع رائع

----------


## جنون الذكريات

هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## هذيان

> ضحكتني شقاوتكم في المدرسه . اني كنت في المدرسة زي براءة جالسة في الفصل وماسكة الكتاب اذاكر وكل الفصل زيي ما يتركوا الكتاب من ايدهم . جابوا لنا حالة هستيرية من المذاكرة . بس كانت بعض الطالبات عندهن شقاوة تعطي الفصل بعض المرح والبهارت .



بشارة خير ،،
مروركِ جميل جداً ..
{ أجل طلعتِ بنفس مستوى براءة من الأجتهاد << ياعيني }
تشرفنـا بتواجدك ..

----------


## هذيان

> هههههههههههههههههههههوالله ضحـــكتيونيصج مشاغبين احنا اجلازيدمنكمتحياتي.




شرفت الصفحه بتواجدك
لا أظن أنك مشاغب أكثر مني أنا
 :wink: 
أسعدت بتواجدك

----------


## هذيان

> اكيد ذكريات المدرسة حليوه مره 
> 
> يسلموا هذيان خيو على هيك مواقف حلوه



عفاف الهدى 
أكيد أيام المدرسة مره حلوه
عشنا مواقف مستحيل ننساها
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## هذيان

> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> *الله على مواقف المدرسة..مافي زيها...* 
> 
> 
> *ذكريات جميلة تُخلد مابقي الدهر* 
> 
> ...



 دمعة على السطور ،،

*>>>الله على الخلط عامي + فصحى* 
*احم احم*
*شفتي على الشطارة*
 :wink: 

*شرفنا تواجدكِ الرائع و المميز*
*لكِ من الدعوات أطهرها ..*
*أهلاً بكِ ..*

----------


## هذيان

> شكلكـــــم خطيريـن مـرررة 
> 
> بس بجد أيام الدراسة جميلة وذكرياتها تخلد 
> وأنا كنت مشاكسة ولي مواقف طريفة مع المدرسات والطالبات 
> ولو أجمع تلك المواقف لألفت الكتب .. 
> رغم أني كنت متفوقة ,, لكن لاأتخلى عن الحركات الجانبية 
> لكنني كنت محبوبة .. 
> لكنها أيـام لاتعوض .. وذكريات لاتنسى ..
> يسلمــووو خيتووو .. 
> ...



رنيم الحب
الله يعطيك العافية عالمرور الرائع
ويسعدني أن أكون سبب
في رسمة البسمة على وجوهكم
شكرا لك

----------


## هذيان

> صدق ايام الدراسة ما فية مثلها
> واهى احلى ايام عمر البنت
> اى واللة على الايام الحلوة 
> تحياتى لك اختى العزيزة على هيك موضوع رائع



مريم المقدسة
شكرا على تواجدك في صفحتي
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## هذيان

> هههههههههههههههههه



منى قلبي 
شكرا على المرور

----------


## غرام أحباب

هذيان براءه
أيامكم فيهاشقاوه ولكنها بحلاوه
الله يعودها ذيك الأيام
بس أحب أوضح شي للأعضاء أني أنا صديقت
براءه بس مومن أيام الطفوله بس علاقتي معاها قويه<<<ياعيني :amuse: 
وهذيان ياهذيان بنت عمتي
شوفوا الحين أنا بعلق عليك انتو الثنتين :cool: 

بس هابدون زعل أوكي


( سأجمع الدفاتر فجأه يوم الأثنين )
شلون تجي الفجأه ؟  :huuh: 

ذي عاد أنا حفظتهامن كثر ماترددونها

طبعا براءةتتصف بالهدوء والخجل  :embarrest: 
بس هذا مايمنعها من الشقاوة  :wink: 

صدقتي بذي أنا معاك براءه احياناًتهستر :lol: 
بس مو الحالها أغلب الأوقات أنا معها>>>تعترف بعد :embarrest: 
أيام أيام تحبين أذكر فيها يابراءه
أيام بيت الكورنجلس فيه كأنه أحنا بزارين :ongue: 
وأيام يم أحبيبه من مالك سلامات بوعيالك
و..و..و..<<<أعتقد عرفتي ومايحتاج أوضح ها :toung: 



.... براءة مزعجة بعض الشئ
تردد الأسئلة كل يوم
شعري عدل ؟؟؟
شكلي عدل ؟؟؟

بذي صدقتي ياهذيان وأنا واقفه معاك
من ناحية انهاتردد الأسئله ليومك هذه وهي تردد فيها
بس على الأزعاج ازعاجها عسل على قلبي :amuse: 

والحين عاد جاء دووور هذيان
أي أنا كل وحده وبعطيها حقها
أي لازم نعدل مايصير :wink: 

أما المذاكرة ..
فحدث و لا حرج ،،
هذيان و ما أدراك ما هذيان ..
تعشق الراحة جداً ،،

أي والله وأذكر بعدكل يوم من أيام الأختبارات 
تركب الباص وهالأوراق في يدها
وياالله هي ماذاكرت
ولا الي أذكره بعد في أختبار الجغرافيا
في كذاخريطه وتذاكر خريطه وحده بس
صدقتي يابراءه تعشق الراحه :toung: 

هذيان براءه
يمكن أني فتنت عليكم بس يالله
محد قالكم ترجعون بذاكرتي لوراء
ومايمنع إذا عندكم شي عني عااادي ترى مصرح لكم بالتفتن


هذيان براءه
دووم هالمحبه يارب
وربي لايفرق بينكم

تقبلوني في صفحتكم المتواضعه

غرام ....

----------


## هذيان

> هذيان براءه
> أيامكم فيهاشقاوه ولكنها بحلاوه
> الله يعودها ذيك الأيام
> بس أحب أوضح شي للأعضاء أني أنا صديقت
> براءه بس مومن أيام الطفوله بس علاقتي معاها قويه<<<ياعيني
> وهذيان ياهذيان بنت عمتي
> شوفوا الحين أنا بعلق عليك انتو الثنتين 
> بس هابدون زعل أوكي 
> 
> ...



غرام أحباب
أهلا وسهلا
تعليقك مره حلو
والأحلى أنك شهدتي على ماأقول عن براءة
وشهد شاهد من أهلها
بس مو كأن شهدتي على ماقالت براءة عني
مقبوله منك
تقولين أذاكر خريطة وحده
يعني تبين أذاكر الخرائط كلهم ........... والله حاله ...........
قالوا لك أنا براءة
أسعدني تواجدك في صفحتي

----------


## هذيان

> اوووو
> 
> يبدو أن هذيان تاقت لأن اذكرها بجنونها أيام الدراسة 
> [ فضحتيني  يادوووبة ] <<< اهئ  اهئ ،،،
> _ أنا صرت أنتف شعري أجل _ 
> مادمتِ عدتِ بالذاكرة نحو الوراء ..
> سأعود معكِ لأرافق جنونكِ ،،، 
> هل تذكرين عندما تقفين للإجابة على سؤال ما ...
> كيف يكون شكلكِ ؟؟
> ...



براءة
يعني رد الدين بالدين
ماعليه البادي أظلم
بس لحظه
تذكرين يوم كنا في متوسط
وكانت المدرسة قريبة من البيت
شو كنتي تسوين وأحنا نمشي
طبعا أنا حامله ثقل الشنطة
وأنت بكل برود متكأه على أكتافي
.......... صدق ماترحمين ...........

 .............. لأيامنا طعم آخر
وفي هذا اليوم أشتهيه ............

----------


## نُون

غرام احباب
كملت
 :wavetowel2:  




> هذيان براءه 
> ياهلا 
> أيامكم فيهاشقاوه ولكنها بحلاوه
> الله يعودها ذيك الأيام 
> ياليت 
> بس أحب أوضح شي للأعضاء أني أنا صديقت
> براءه بس مومن أيام الطفوله بس علاقتي معاها قويه<<<ياعيني 
> و لاتنسين صلة القرابة .. 
> وهذيان ياهذيان بنت عمتي
> ...



حيا الله من زارنا و تقهوى عندنا << وين القهوة .. 
تواجدك اكثر من رائع ،،
على فكرة مشتاقة لك ..
 :embarrest:

----------


## نُون

> غرام أحباب
> 
> أهلا وسهلا
> تعليقك مره حلو
> والأحلى أنك شهدتي على ماأقول عن براءة
> وشهد شاهد من أهلها
> بس مو كأن شهدتي على ماقالت براءة عني
> مقبوله منك
> تقولين أذاكر خريطة وحده
> ...



ياربي منك ..
_ اهلكتيني _ ،،  :med: 
تيب ...
ودك اكشف المستور و اطلع فضايح الطفولة و لا ماودك ،،
 :wink: 
اممم تذكرين ..
كيف كنتِ تعشقين الضرب ،،
 :thumbdown: 
من تشوفين قدامك بيبي انقضيتي عليه ،،،
 :nuts: 
تعي تعي قولي لي :
كم فريسة هجمتِ عليها بصغرك ؟؟..<<  :walla:  كثير ..

ياهي ايام ،،
الله يعودها ..

----------


## غرام أحباب

أي والله أيام ياريتها تنعاد
ولا أيام القعد الصبح وكل وحده تسير ع الثانيه
ياربي عودها من أيام

وعلى فكره حتى
 أنا مشتاقه لك موووت...
يابعد قلبي>>>> :embarrest:

----------


## Sweet Magic

هذيان  

تسلمي   //  على  المذكرات الجميله  
ايام الدراسه  بكل ايامها مميز ولها ذكره  رائعه 
في انفسنا  
دمتي ودامت صداقتكم 
فيض ودي لك

----------


## هذيان

> هذيان 
> 
> تسلمي // على المذكرات الجميله 
> ايام الدراسه بكل ايامها مميز ولها ذكره رائعه 
> في انفسنا 
> دمتي ودامت صداقتكم 
> فيض ودي لك



شكرا على المرور

----------


## hope

*هههه حلوه الموآقف*
*واهم شي على طول اذكروهآ لاتنسوهاا ابدا*
*تسلم الأنامل* 
*لاعدم*

----------


## كبرياء

*آلله على الذكريآآت ..*
*صرت أحسس نفسي أعرفكم من هالكلام <-- كل الأشقيآء من معآرفهآ هههههه* 
*يسـلمووو على الطرح الرآئع ...* 
*دمتم أحبآب ...* 
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآء ..*

----------


## هذيان

> *هههه حلوه الموآقف*
> *واهم شي على طول اذكروهآ لاتنسوهاا ابدا*
> *تسلم الأنامل* 
> *لاعدم*



 
hope
شكرا لك أحتي 
أنشاء الله أعود بمواقف أجمل
دمت بخير

----------


## هذيان

> *آلله على الذكريآآت ..*
> *صرت أحسس نفسي أعرفكم من هالكلام <-- كل الأشقيآء من معآرفهآ هههههه* 
> *يسـلمووو على الطرح الرآئع ...* 
> *دمتم أحبآب ...* 
> *سي يوو ..!*
> 
> *كبريآء ..*



كبرياء
كالعادة الأشقياء تعرف بعضها
شكرا لك عزيزتي

----------


## نُون

اممم ..
هذيان أقرأ جنوننا الكائن بين يديَ الآن و ابتسم   :amuse: ،،
و رغم الإبتسام إلا أن غصةٌ بصدري .. 
كم اشتقتُ لكِ !!!

هل تذكرين تلك الليلة .. 
( عندما كنتِ في منزلنا فأستئذنتكِ لحظات و من ثم سأعود بعدها !!!
فقلتِ بإندهاشٍ كبير يصاحبه فزع !!! 
هل ستحضرين كتابٍ ما ؟؟  :noworry: 
ضحكتُ بوجهكِ وقلتُ لكِ :
لا اطمئني لم يحن موعد المذاكرة و الجد بعد ...  :amuse: 
و ها قد حان ..

أين أنتِ لتخلصيني من هذا الصداع بسبب ما أدشنهُ في رأسي من معلومات ..
أكادُ أهوي بعميق الحفر على أمل أن ارتفع منها بكل فخر ..

اشتقتُ لكِ جداً }..
لا تنسيني من الدعاء ..

----------


## وجــــــود ..}

اووووووووو  ذكريات جميـــــــــــــــله جدا
ليت يرجع الزمن لورى شوي بس
انا كنت مع براءه في اول ثانوي عاد انا مشاغبه حدي 
واحب الضحك ,,,
آاآأه على ايام الدراسه روووووووووعه
هذيان , براءه ذكرياتكم جميله جدا 
الله ياخليكم لبعض صديقات وأكثر ,,,,

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يا الخطيرييين ههههه 
مشاغبين بعد هااااا ههههه
الله يرحم اياااام الثانويه ذكرتوني بها فيها الحلو وفيها المرر 
بس اشوى اني مو من المشاغبين هع 
براءة ، هذيان ذكرياااتكم وااايد احليوه 
الله يخليكم لبعض والله لا يفرق الحبيب عن حبيبه 
وننتظر ذكريااتكم المستمره بإذن الله 
والسموحه ع التأخيرر << معروفه كل مرره اقرأ اشوى واطلع هع 
والله يوفقكم جميييع يارب 
تقبلوااا طلتي معكم هنااا هع 
دمتم بكل الاماني ^_^
 عوامية صفوانية

----------


## نُون

كُنا نُرافقُ بعضنا البعض في كُل حين ، 

أذكُرنا نعشقُ تناولُ الموالح بشدة ، نهضمها بجنون أكثر من الحلوى .. و نطلب المزيد !
 :bigsmile:  



رحلتنا إلى البحرين ! لا تُنسى .. كنا في الخامسةِ من العمر تقريباً  

أشقياءٌ تملأنا البراءة .. تركونا ذاتَ يوم وحدنا و خرجوا جميعهم لستُ اعلم هل هوَ عقابٌ منهم أم شقاءٌ منا أم شيءٌ آخر 

المهم أننا صببنا مجمل غضبنا بالشقة ( وحدها هذيان تعلم فعلتنا المجنونة ..  :wink: << تذكرين يالنفاااخهـ ، هع  :bleh:  

و لما قرُبت عودتهم << أنواع العياط  :closedeyes:  و التمسكن المشكوك فيه  :no: ، يعني ماحدش يسئل عن أوزار الحرب اللي بالشقة ،  :deh:  



أقتنينا كثيرٌ من الحاجيات و أهمها .. 

الدُميةٌ الضخمة مع دراجتها المتحركة << مسوين فيها أمهات يتكشتون بأسواق لندن هع  :icon30:  




أذكُر رحلاتنا للبحر .. 

تبادلنا المستمر لملابسنا ، صورنا التي لا تزال بأدراج الذكرى ,,  :embarrest:  




اووو ، نسيت 

أزعجني إيقاظُكِ إيايّ لما كنتُ بمنزلكم في آخر أيام اختبارات الثانوية ، لتناولِ وجبة الغداء .. :ranting:  

لأنني وعدتكِ بأن ادخلَ بغيبوبةِ نوم لشهرٍ تام !<< يعني أقل شي كنت ناوية عليه  :huuh:  ،
طراااق طيووب , هع  :rocket: 
لكن رغم ذلك أمتعتوني جداً أنتِ ، و الغداء ، و رفيقتنا الثالتة ، شكرا لكِ
 :coool:  
و تخرجنا << وهـ فديتنا بس  :ongue:

----------

